
A scientific test for true intelligence - yters
https://mindmatters.ai/2020/04/a-scientific-test-for-true-intelligence/
======
gus_massa
How many humans can pass this test? How is defined the correct answer?

~~~
yters
I think many humans can pass it, I will be testing. I can at least.

Correct answer is the original boolean formula, minus the noise.

E.g. the original formula might be (a & b) | c. If the human can provide the
correct truth value for the formula for the missing assignments (blue
squares), then they answer correctly.

~~~
gus_massa
If the formula is (a & b) | c, then it is easier to be solved by a computer
than by a human. With three variables, there are only 8 possibilities, so you
can bruteforce it. (64 or 128 if you can use `not` too.)

~~~
yters
that's just for illustration

also, the solver does not have access to the formula. they must infer the
formula from truth values

